
3.5 Inches (2011) - diminish
https://dcurt.is/3-point-5-inches
======
diminish
and the HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3082203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3082203)

~~~
DrScump
... starting over _6 years_ ago!

